# Bands that never made it.



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wondered if anyone could recommend a band or two that never made it.

A good friend of mine played drums in a band called Fony. They were actually very good and did around four albums but mostly self funded. Each time they were on the brink of breaking through someone left the band or something happened that set them back and they never took off.






Another band I recall around the same time (early 00s) was a band called Vacant Stare. They only did one album but one I still listen too and some of the tracks are good.






Admittedly these are bands that were in their infancy really but so much potential but just never got that next step.

Must be a lot of bands that get so far and never surface sadly.

Oh and this lot as well, SiKth were quite something back in the day but maybe a bit too disjointed for some.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

^Hell, have you listened/watched "How may I help you?"......

Now THAT is disjointed!!


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Always liked the first/only album by Puressence, never hit the heights before disappearing completely it would seem...


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

SiKtH, Great band!


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Kak:






If you're into late '60s stuff.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

JMDetailing said:


> SiKtH, Great band!


They really were a fantastic band. I remember seeing them live at a small venue in Redhill before they'd even done an EP but they really were something.

I must of stood out in crowd as I had Ride the Lightening shirt on and the guitarist looked at me and blasted out a few Metallica riffs!! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

A mate of mine used to be in a Northampton band called the Pedestrians. Really good band and one self-released album but never quite made it. Heard their lead guitarist went on to play with Marilyn Manson.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

A prog/rock/AOR/soft metal British band Lone Star, from the late 70's.

Released two excellent LP's, "Firing On All Six" and "Lone Star", produced by Queen's knob twiddler (not Freddie)....

Despite a shedload of record company money, both releases failed to live up to the commercial expectations. Shame, Roy Thomas Baker's production made this band and their music sounds just as fresh today.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Burning Tree.Released one album early 90s iirc with influences from Jimi Hendrix,Free Led Zep and its a timeless album thats still gets played often by moi.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Neutrons, a one hit wonder from the 70s


----------

